# Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?



## Gamer090 (1. August 2011)

*Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*

Hi zusammen

Ich frage mich ob die Farbe des Himmels mit der Umweltbelastung etwas zu tun hat.

Bei manchen Bildern von Wüsten sehe ich einen Dunkelblauen Himmel aber bei Städten eher Hellblau.

Kann es sein das die Farbe des Himmels mit der Umweltbelastung etwas zu tun hat?
Also wenn der Himmel Heller ist dass es dann auch mehr Belastet ist?

Wenn nicht, wieso ist es so?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*

Die Farbe des Himmels hat eine Menge mit der Streuung des Lichtes zu tun, außerdem verfälschen Fotos und Filmaufnahmen sehr.


----------



## Toffelwurst (1. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*

Die Belastung mit Staub und verschiedener Gase spielt eine große Rolle bie der Färbung des Himmels. So kommt ein intensives Abend- oder Morgenrod nur bei hoher Staubdichte in den oberen Luftschichten zustande.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*

Es geht aber um das Blau des Himmels und nicht um die Rötung.


----------



## Aufpassen (1. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*

Erst wenn eine Stadt so aussieht, sollte man sich Sorgen machen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Quanti hat schon recht.


----------



## NexusEXE (1. August 2011)

Also wenn die sonne am abend oder am morgen in einem schrägen winkel zundir steht ist sie ja rötlich. Das ist weil sie durch viel mehr gase und staub  leuchten muss, als wenn sie direkt von oben leuchtet.

Wegen dem himmel: 
Der himmel ist ja blau weil jede farbe eine wellenlänge ( vergleichbar mit tonfrequenzen) hat und die blaue die längste hat. Das heisst meistens ist der himmel blau sonst gelb oder selten rot.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*



NexusEXE schrieb:


> Also wenn die sonne am abend oder am morgen in einem schrägen winkel zundir steht ist sie ja rötlich. Das ist weil sie durch viel mehr gase und staub  leuchten muss, als wenn sie direkt von oben leuchtet.
> 
> Wegen dem himmel:
> Der himmel ist ja blau weil jede farbe eine wellenlänge ( vergleichbar mit tonfrequenzen) hat und die blaue die längste hat. Das heisst meistens ist der himmel blau sonst gelb oder selten rot.


 
Verklage mal deinen Physiklehrer, der hat dir nämlich Unsinn beigebracht.


----------



## Skysnake (1. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*



Da haste Recht Quanti 

Die Färbung des Himmels hat Abends etwas mit der Dispersionsrelation der Luft zu tun. Wir erhalten einfach einen anderen Bereich des Spektrums und fertig. Praktisch wie beim Regenbogen, wo man auch die Aufspaltung des Lichtes sieht. Im Prinzip das Gleiche passiert auch bei Sonnenauf- untergang.

Man kann aber sehr wohl mit Licht die Schadstoffkonzentration in der Luft bestimmen, bzw. besser die Zusammensetzung der Luft mit verschiedenen Gasen etc. bestimmen.

Bei uns in der Umweltphysik steht z.B. ein Laser und auf dem Köngisstuhl steht nen Spiegel. Da schicken die den Laser hoch und empfangen ihn dann unten wieder. Aus dem Absorptionsspektrum kann man dann zurückrechnen, welche Stoffe sich in der Luft befinden und mit welcher Konzentration. Das ist aber alles andere als trivial, da sich ja massen an unterschiedlichen Spektren überlagern.

Hat aber mit der Sonne an und für sich nichts zu tun.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> :
> Die Färbung des Himmels hat Abends etwas mit der Dispersionsrelation der Luft zu tun. Wir erhalten einfach einen anderen Bereich des Spektrums und fertig. Praktisch wie beim Regenbogen, wo man auch die Aufspaltung des Lichtes sieht. Im Prinzip das Gleiche passiert auch bei Sonnenauf- untergang.


 
Es geht aber um das Blau des Himmels und nicht um das Rot der Sonne. 
Die Sonne hat mit dem Blau des Himmels doch praktisch nichts zu tun.


----------



## Hansaplast (1. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*

Googled mal nach "chemtrails".


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*



Hansaplast schrieb:


> Googled mal nach "chemtrails".


 
Ich wusste, dass die Verschwörungsleute nicht weit sein können. 

Da es sich aber ausnahmslos um Fotos handelt, um die es ja geht, schätze ich mal, dass es an der Aufnahme selbst liegt, nicht unbedingt direkt an der Beobachtung.
Ich habe jedenfalls die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Himmel (wenn es absolut wolkenlos ist) direkt über mir einen kräftigeren Blauton hat als am Horizont.


----------



## Skysnake (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*

WTF....

Der Himmel ist aus dem selben Grund blau. Das ist schlicht Dispersion und fertig. Also Streuung glaub ich sag man dazu jetzt genau.  Optik ist schon ne weile her


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Der Himmel ist aus dem selben Grund blau. Das ist schlicht Dispersion und fertig. Also Streuung glaub ich sag man dazu jetzt genau.  Optik ist schon ne weile her


 
Das weiß ich auch, ich meine jetzt speziell die Fotos, je nach Belichtung und Farbstich kann da schon was verfälschen.


----------



## Skysnake (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*

Es ist ne Kamera... 

Noch weitere Fragen euer Ehren?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*

Das hab ich doch schon in der ersten Antwort geschrieben. Siehe Post 2.


----------



## NCphalon (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*

Neee, der Himmel is blau weil sich das Meer drin spiegelt, das lernt ma doch schon bei Benjamin Blümchen 

Un wenn es bewölkt is is er weiß weil ganz viel Dampf drinn is.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht aber um das Blau des Himmels und nicht um die Rötung.



Das eine ist die Kehrseite des anderen. Damit der Abendhimmel die Farben zurückstrahlt (und nicht nur der Bereich um die Sonne rot ist), müssen Partikel/Tröpfchen da sein und damit er tagsüber grau statt blau ist, auch. Staubpartikel verdecken direkt die Sicht und sie dienen als Kondesationskeime für Luftfeuchtigkeit -> mit sinkender Luftqualität steigt die Verdunkelung. Afaik lassen sich selbst in "sauberen" europäischen Großstädten Helligkeitsabnahmen im zweistelligen Prozentbereich messen (auch wenn ich gerade keine Quelle finde. Aber als jemand, der im Rhein-Main-Gebiet und an der Ostseeküste gelebt hat bzw. lebt, kann ich den Unterschied zwischen Großstadt- und Seewindhimmel definitiv bestätigen).

Bei Wüstenfotos u.ä. sollte man aber auch nie den Fotografen unterschätzen. Je nach Windlage kann es da mehr als staubig sein und bei entsprechendem Wetter trübt sich der Himmel auch weitab jeder Großstadt. D.h. aber nicht, dass man mit ein paar Filtern, langen Belichtungszeiten, richtigem Bildausschnitt und Nachbearbeitung kein sattes blau hinbekommt. 

Insofern sollte man auch zwischen "Luftreinheit" und "Umweltbelastung" unterscheiden. Hohe Anteile an Stickoxiden führen nicht zwangsläufig zu einer Farbänderung, können aber deutlich schädlicher sein, als feiner Sand.




NCphalon schrieb:


> Neee, der Himmel is blau weil sich das Meer drin spiegelt, das lernt ma doch schon bei Benjamin Blümchen



Ich weiß nicht, ob diese Erklärung besser geeignet ist, um das Phänomen "blauer über Wüsten" zu erklären


----------



## NCphalon (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*

Der Himmel sieht auch über der Wüste das Meer weil er so weit oben is


----------



## Gamer090 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Verklage mal deinen Physiklehrer, der hat dir nämlich Unsinn beigebracht.


 


NCphalon schrieb:


> Der Himmel sieht auch über der Wüste das Meer weil er so weit oben is


 Sorry aber das must du mir erklären da Verstehe ich nix



NCphalon schrieb:


> Neee, der Himmel is blau weil sich das Meer drin spiegelt, das lernt ma doch schon bei Benjamin Blümchen
> 
> Un wenn es bewölkt is is er weiß weil ganz viel Dampf drinn is.



Wenn das Meer den Himmel färben würde dann wäre alles blau und in der Wüste wäre der Himmel Gelb/Braun und im Dschungel grün stimmts?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wenn das Meer den Himmel färben würde dann wäre alles blau und in der Wüste wäre der Himmel Gelb/Braun und im Dschungel grün stimmts?


 
Öhm, Wasser ist eine farblose Flüssigkeit. Es ist egal ob es sich dabei um einen Liter handelt oder um 20 Milliarden Liter, farblos ist sie immer noch. 
Daher denke ich, ich hab nicht so die Ahnung, aber ich vermute einfach mal, dass es eher anders rum ist, der Himmel färbt das Meer ein, daher ist die Erde ein blauer Planet.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, Wasser ist eine farblose Flüssigkeit. Es ist egal ob es sich dabei um einen Liter handelt oder um 20 Milliarden Liter, farblos ist sie immer noch.
> Daher denke ich, ich hab nicht so die Ahnung, aber ich vermute einfach mal, dass es eher anders rum ist, der Himmel färbt das Meer ein, daher ist die Erde ein blauer Planet.


 
Das weiss ich auch deshalb ein  bei seinem Beitrag


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das weiss ich auch deshalb ein  bei seinem Beitrag


 
Das habe ich mir schon gedacht, aber ich wusste nicht, wen ich sonst zitieren sollte und ohne Zitat hätte es nicht gut ausgesehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, Wasser ist eine farblose Flüssigkeit. Es ist egal ob es sich dabei um einen Liter handelt oder um 20 Milliarden Liter, farblos ist sie immer noch.



Stimmt so nicht. Wasser absorbiert selektiv, man braucht halt nur einige Meter davon hintereinander, um es zu merken. (Vergleiche Fensterglas: Das ist auch nicht farbneutral, sondern grünlich. Sieht man aber nur bei Blick auf die Kante, sonst ist es einfach zu dünn.)


----------



## Gamer090 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht. Wasser absorbiert selektiv, man braucht halt nur einige Meter davon hintereinander, um es zu merken. (Vergleiche Fensterglas: Das ist auch nicht farbneutral, sondern grünlich. Sieht man aber nur bei Blick auf die Kante, sonst ist es einfach zu dünn.)


 
Du meinst also dass wenn ich 1 Roten Eimer mit 10L Wasser habe direkt unter dem Himmel, also ohne das ein Dach drüber ist von Gebäuden, sehe ich das Wasser nicht blau, aber wenn ich 100 solcher Eimer nebeneinander setze dann sehe ich das Wasser blau?

Noch eine Frage ruyven_macaran, wo wurde den protestiert man solle sich selber umbringen um den Planeten zu schützen?? Ich mein dein Profilbild


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht. Wasser absorbiert selektiv, man braucht halt nur einige Meter davon hintereinander, um es zu merken. (Vergleiche Fensterglas: Das ist auch nicht farbneutral, sondern grünlich. Sieht man aber nur bei Blick auf die Kante, sonst ist es einfach zu dünn.)


 
Stimmt so nicht, außerdem was hat Fensterglas mit Wasser zu tun?
Im Glas kannst du eine Menge andere Mineralien drin haben, die dem Glas eine Farbe geben.
Was du meinst ist Resonanzabsorption und bezieht sich auf Gase (Fraunhofer Linien).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*

Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit ist die selektive Absorption, die aber so schwach ist, dass man sie als nicht-Taucher im Alltag nicht bemerkt. Das heißt aber nicht, dass sie nicht vorhanden ist.
http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...Wasser_(VIS).svg&filetimestamp=20100416071851






Gamer090 schrieb:


> Du meinst also dass wenn ich 1 Roten Eimer mit 10L Wasser habe direkt unter dem Himmel, also ohne das ein Dach drüber ist von Gebäuden, sehe ich das Wasser nicht blau, aber wenn ich 100 solcher Eimer nebeneinander setze dann sehe ich das Wasser blau?
> 
> Noch eine Frage ruyven_macaran, wo wurde den protestiert man solle sich selber umbringen um den Planeten zu schützen?? Ich mein dein Profilbild



Nein. Wenn du ein Becken mit der Länge von 100 Eimern hast, dann siehst du die entfernte Wand durch das Wasser blauer, als wenn es nur einen Eimer lang ist. Im Fall von Roten Wänden gilt dabei natürlich, dass du so gut wie gar nichts siehst, denn rotes Licht wird von einem Blaufilter nunmal sehr schnell absorbiert.
(das Rot eine bei Meeresbewohnern weit verbreitete Farbe ist, ist z.T. genau das Gegenteil von Warnung)


Zum Avatar: K.A., wo das aufgenommen wurde. Vermutlich vor 1994, mehr konnte ich nie rausfinden. Genaugenommen hatte ich das Bild ein halbes Jahrzehnt, ehe ich durch Zufall herausgefunden habe, wer überhaupt darauf zu sehen ist und von welcher (hier-vielleicht-besser-nicht-zu-verlinkender) Organisation das ganze stammt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit ist die selektive Absorption, die aber so schwach ist, dass man sie als nicht-Taucher im Alltag nicht bemerkt. Das heißt aber nicht, dass sie nicht vorhanden ist.


 
Die ganze Geschichte erinnert ein wenig daran, dass du unbedingt einen flüssigen Methansee auf der Erde haben wolltest.... ging glaube ich um die spezifische Wärmekapazität 

Wenn ich bei mir im Pool bin, erscheint das Wasser blau, weil es eben unter freiem Himmel ist.
Gehe ich aber in ein Hallenbad, ist es vorbei mit blauem Wasser, dann ist es farblos, bzw. es spiegelt sich auf der Oberfläche die Decke und Wände.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*

Ich wollte nie einen flüssigen Methansee auf der Erde haben und wenn ich irgendwas exotisches beim Thema Wärmekapazität erwähnt haben sollte, dann wäre es höchstens flüssiger Amoniak gewesen - als Beispiel für "möglich, aber nicht praktisch".
Aber wenn sowas für dich weiß ist 

Mehr als Beispiele, Erklärungen und physikalsiche Eigenschaften kann man nunmal schlecht vorlegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wollte nie einen flüssigen Methansee auf der Erde haben und wenn ich irgendwas exotisches beim Thema Wärmekapazität erwähnt haben sollte, dann wäre es höchstens flüssiger Amoniak gewesen - als Beispiel für "möglich, aber nicht praktisch".



Dann war das Ammoniak, war mir nicht mehr so sicher. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wenn sowas für dich weiß ist
> 
> Mehr als Beispiele, Erklärungen und physikalsiche Eigenschaften kann man nunmal schlecht vorlegen.



Öhm, da sind Fenster an der Seite, da kommt Licht rein.
Mach das Foto mal nachts, dann ist das Wasser nicht mehr blau.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*

Sondern schwarz...
Aber wenn es deiner Meinung nach reicht, dass in belibieger Orientierung zur Blickrichtung irgendwo ein Fenster ist... 
Google selbst, du wirst kaum ein Foto eines Schwimmbeckens finden (gelegentlich welche, die aus hoher Position aufgenommen wurden), bei dem die gegenüberliegende Wand keinen bläuchlichen Einschlag hat (je nach Länge kann ein Grünanteil zu Türkis führen - Wasser lässt Grün auch ganz gut durch).


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*

Ich habe wie gesagt Schwimmbecken gesehen, dessen Wasser klar war, du darfst nicht vergessen, dass du in solchen Becken Chlor und Konsorten drin hast, färben die nicht?


----------



## Skysnake (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*

Ruyven, ich glaub Quanti macht sich grad einfach einen Spaß und kullert sich vor lachen vom Stuhl


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*

Natürlich ist der nicht sooo blöd.
Aber selbst wer verarschen will, sollte da im Rahmen der Diskussionsgeflogenheiten machen und Argumente entweder anerkennen oder widerlegen, aber nicht einfach ignorieren. Da kann ich auch gleich mit gewissen Zeitgenossen reden 

@Quanti:
Chlor tendiert afaik zu Gelb. Selbst wenn es in Lösung blau färbt: Dann müssten Pools unter offenem Himmel ja grundsätzlich doppelt so blau sein, wie in der Halle, weil sie Chlor+Himmel haben. Sind sie aber nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*

Ach ich finde es SEHR erheiternd und muss auch das eine oder andere mal lachen. Ich glaub er will nur die üblichen Verschwörungstheoretiker und Kreationisten aus den Löchern locken


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der nicht sooo blöd.



Ich bin Studienabbrecher, ich weiß nichts. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber selbst wer verarschen will, sollte da im Rahmen der Diskussionsgeflogenheiten machen und Argumente entweder anerkennen oder widerlegen, aber nicht einfach ignorieren. Da kann ich auch gleich mit gewissen Zeitgenossen reden



Ich hab doch schon alles gesagt, Das Blau im Licht wird eher gestreut weil es eine kürzerer Wellenlänge hat als andere Farben, daher ist der Himmel blau und das Wasser besteht aus Sauerstoff, einem Element, das mit einer bestimmten Frequenz "schwingt" die ungefähr der Frequenz entspricht, die das blaue Licht hat.
Hast du mal flüssigen Sauerstoff gesehen?

Und falls du Forseti meinst, keine Sorge, der kommt schon noch. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @Quanti:
> Chlor tendiert afaik zu Gelb. Selbst wenn es in Lösung blau färbt: Dann müssten Pools unter offenem Himmel ja grundsätzlich doppelt so blau sein, wie in der Halle, weil sie Chlor+Himmel haben. Sind sie aber nicht.


 
Chlor ist hellgrün. 
Ich dachte, du bist Biologe, hast du noch nie Experimente mit Chlor gemacht? 

Kann das sein, dass der Thread irgendwie überflüssig ist?  

Ach ja, man könnte genauso fragen, wieso die Farbe blau in der Natur so selten vorkommt. Wie viele Pflanzen sind blau, wie viele Tiere sind blau?


----------



## Skysnake (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*

Ja Absorbtion halt, hat ruyven aber auch gesagt. Naja, seis drum....

flüssiger Sauerstoff ist btw. langweilig. Flüssiges Helium ist VIEL cooler 

Das sieht irgendwie verdammt geil aus. Klar, aber doch irgendwie nicht 100% irgendwie so, als ob fast komplett transparentes Glas flüssig geworden wäre. Keine echte Farbe, aber irgendwie sieht man doch, dass es anders aussieht als flüssiger Stickstoff. Auf jeden Fall, wenn es sich bewegt. Wenns steht sieht verdammt ähnlich aus.

4K sind schon was tolles


----------



## Icejester (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, da sind Fenster an der Seite, da kommt Licht rein.
> Mach das Foto mal nachts, dann ist das Wasser nicht mehr blau.


 
Du weißt aber schon, daß Pools in über 90% der Fälle blau gekachelt oder blau gestrichen sind, ja? Selbst in Freibädern ist das so. Wenn das mal nicht der Fall ist, sieht das Wasser auch nicht blau aus, solange der Pool noch eine normale Größe und vor allem Tiefe hat.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ach ja, man könnte genauso fragen, wieso die Farbe blau in der Natur so selten vorkommt. Wie viele Pflanzen sind blau, wie viele Tiere sind blau?


 
Vergißmeinnicht, Glockenblumen, Rittersporn, Lupinen, Lavendel, Sommerflieder, Gladiolen, ein sehr hübscher Busch, dessen Namen ich nicht kenne...  Blau blühende Pflanzen gibt's reichlich. Es gibt sogar blaue Rosen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*

Dein Post klingt so, also wenn du zuviel Lachgas eingeatmet hast. 

Ich weiß, dass flüssiges Helium geiler ist, wir haben an der Uni mal ein fettes Experiment gemacht, supraflüssig eben. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Vergißmeinnicht, Glockenblumen, Rittersporn, Lupinen, Lavendel, Sommerflieder, Gladiolen, ein sehr hübscher Busch, dessen Namen ich nicht kenne...  Blau blühende Pflanzen gibt's reichlich. Es gibt sogar blaue Rosen.


 
Hmm, bist du dir sicher, dass das nicht eher doch alles spezielle Züchtungen sind? 
Wild wachsende blaue Rosen habe ich jedenfalls noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Icejester (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*

Blaue Rosen sind tatsächlich eine besondere Züchtung. Wobei ich aber nicht weiß, wie alt die ist. Sind auch sehr selten und sauteuer.

Dann nimm halt Kornblumen. Die sind ganz natürlich strahlend blau. Und die anderen Blumen, die ich genannt habe, auch, selbst wenn es sie in manchen Fällen auch in anderen Farben gibt.
Krokusse und Hyacinthen sind mir auch gerade noch eingefallen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*

Jetzt könnte man die Frage stellen, ob der Blauwal wirklich blau ist.


----------



## Icejester (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*

Keine Ahnung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*

Die nächste Frage ist dann, was hat das alles noch mit den Thread zu tun? 
Ich tippe mal, dass die Frage an sich beantwortet ist, Partikel in der Atmosphäre haben eine Menge Einfluss auf die Lichtbrechung, es müssen aber nicht unbedingt Partikel sein, die von Industrieanlagen kommen.


----------



## Skysnake (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*

Wüstensand ist auch was feines 

Ich find Polarlichter aber am geilsten. Da sind geladene Atome btw. Schuld für, die von der Sonne kommen und dann in der Ionosphäre am Magnetfeld entlang gehen und dort eben Atome Ionisieren, die dann das Licht emittieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Da sind geladene Atome btw. Schuld für, die von der Sonne kommen und dann in der Ionosphäre am Magnetfeld entlang gehen und dort eben Atome Ionisieren, die dann das Licht emittieren.


 
Das ist doch totaler Unsinn.
Das Licht der Venus wird reflektiert.


----------



## Skysnake (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*

Wars nicht der Andromeda Galaxy?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*

Könnte mal ein Mod den Thread schließen, bevor hier noch mehr Unsinn gepostet wird? 
Am Ende kommt noch einer an und behauptet, dass eine hohe Massenkonzentration die Raumzeit krümmt, so ein Unsinn.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2011)

*AW: Hellerer Himmel gleich höhere Umweltbelastung?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab doch schon alles gesagt, Das Blau im Licht wird eher gestreut weil es eine kürzerer Wellenlänge hat als andere Farben, daher ist der Himmel blau und das Wasser besteht aus Sauerstoff, einem Element, das mit einer bestimmten Frequenz "schwingt" die ungefähr der Frequenz entspricht, die das blaue Licht hat.



Interaktion mit Wellenlängen ist eine Molekulare, keine atomare Eigenschaft. Wasser unterscheidet sich da von Sauerstoff. Und blau wird in Wasser nicht eher gestreut (bzw. die Streuung ist im Vergleich zu Extinktion vernachlässigbar), sonst würde Blau ja am schlechtesten in Wasser eindringen. Stimmt aber nicht, Blau ist, noch nach Grün, der am tiefsten eindringende Spektralbereich.



> Hast du mal flüssigen Sauerstoff gesehen?



Nö *auf Ammoniakseen verweiß*



> Chlor ist hellgrün.
> Ich dachte, du bist Biologe, hast du noch nie Experimente mit Chlor gemacht?



Elementares Chlor spielt in der Natur und damit in der Biologie keine Rolle. Wenn man die Menge an Bios im Untersuchungsobjekt reduzieren will, gibt es elegantere und sichere Methoden, als Chlor.



> Ach ja, man könnte genauso fragen, wieso die Farbe blau in der Natur so selten vorkommt. Wie viele Pflanzen sind blau, wie viele Tiere sind blau?


 
Einfacher Grund: Pflanzen haben die Farbe, in der sie am wenigsten absorbieren. Und Chlorophyll absorbiert nunmal maximal im gelben und blauen Bereich - in der Mitte bleibt vergleichsweise viel grün, das zurückgestrahlt wird.
(Land)Tiere wiederum haben meist Farben, mit denen sie unter den ganzen Pflanzen und anorganischen Hintergründen möglichst wenig auffallen. Da weder Pflanzen noch Gesteine/Erden großflächig blau sind, wäre Blau somit die blödste Farbe überhaupt. Ausgenommen hiervon sind Dinge, die gesehen werden sollen: Blüten, Prachtmerkmale bei Amphibien, Repitilien, Vögeln und Insekten (Säuger ziehen irgendwie lieber ne Show ab ). Und genau da ist Blau auch gar nicht mal so selten.

Ähnliches gilt bei wasserlebenden Tieren, nur das hier eben das einfallen Lichtspektrum den Ausschlag gibt - ab einer gewissen Tiefe gibt es zunehmend/nur noch blaues, z.T. grünes Licht. Wer nicht gesehen werden will, sollte tunlichst andere Farben haben.




Icejester schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, daß Pools in über 90% der Fälle blau gekachelt oder blau gestrichen sind, ja? Selbst in Freibädern ist das so. Wenn das mal nicht der Fall ist, sieht das Wasser auch nicht blau aus, solange der Pool noch eine normale Größe und vor allem Tiefe hat.



Wenn du ihn flach genug fotografierst, bekommst du in einem Schwimmbecken ausreichend Wasser zwischen Linse gegenüberliegender Wand (25 m reichen auch bei klarem Wasser für eine Tönung). Ich hab nicht ohne Grund weiter oben eines der wenigen Poolbilder von Google verlinkt, dass ein Becken mit weißer Kachelung zeigt 




Skysnake schrieb:


> Wars nicht der Andromeda Galaxy?



Wetterballone. Es sind immer Wetterbalone. Merkt euch das endlich.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Könnte mal ein Mod den Thread schließen, bevor hier noch mehr Unsinn gepostet wird?
> Am Ende kommt noch einer an und behauptet, dass eine hohe Massenkonzentration die Raumzeit krümmt, so ein Unsinn.



Und das wäre dann auch noch Crossthreading 
Also komme ich der Aufforderung mal nach. Wer noch was zum alten Thema sagen will, soll sich melden. Wer eines der Laberthemen mit jemand anderem ausbauen will - ihr wisst ja, wie PMs funktionieren.


----------

